# Gander's Galore



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Twas a short afternoon flight but when they showed up they showed up by the hundreds and hundreds. What a blast having flocks that size set into the decoys.

[attachment=1:36d28c5c].jpgGoose hunt 12.21.2012 002.jpg[/attachment:36d28c5c]
[attachment=0:36d28c5c].jpgGoose hunt 12.21.2012 001.jpg[/attachment:36d28c5c]


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow awesome hunt!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Sweet field.
If this is where I think it is I got the pleasure of seeing all those birds work you guys sat afternoon.
I will admit I was extremely jealous and gave up at my place at 4:20 (I could tell you had a monopoly on those birds).
Well done!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

shaner said:


> Sweet field.
> If this is where I think it is I got the pleasure of seeing all those birds work you guys sat afternoon.
> I will admit I was extremely jealous and gave up at my place at 4:20 (I could tell you had a monopoly on those birds).
> Well done!


Wouldnt of been us on Saturday afternoon. I was at work on Saturday afternoon. This hunt happened the day before on Friday.


----------

